# Installed LeMans style hash stripes....need opinions



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello everyone!
Well, I ordered and installed these LeMans style hash stripes on my fenders today.....
Not sure if I am sold on the fact that they go up the hood a little bit.

So, I took a couple pics hoping to decide if I should remove the stripes on the hood only, or leave them as is.

I'm thinking it's too much if I leave them on the hood, but then again, not sure:uhh:

Would like your honest (perhaps brutal) opinions Thanks!


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

I like it better just on the fender, but then again it's your Cruze lol. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

70AARCUDA said:


> My '65 Barracuda came with black racing stripes...and my Dad quipped: _"...but, do they make it any *faster*, son?" _


Oh my yes, they do indeed :biglaugha:



trevor_geiger said:


> I like it better just on the fender, but then again it's your Cruze lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


That's the way I'm leaning so far, thanks


----------



## Nobody (Feb 12, 2012)

I like the stripes just on the fender.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

I like it man, it's an acquired taste


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

When I see those stripes I think of SRT.

Just doesn't fit the Cruze...


----------



## 14x4 (Aug 24, 2013)

I would keep the stripes going up onto the hood. I like the way it accentuates the curves.


----------



## AutumnCruzeRS (Sep 10, 2012)

Ran mine onto hood. Reminds me of Z06 vette stripes. Havent done both sides yet just drivers so far.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I like it only on the fenders.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

It looks OK, I'm a traditionalist though and think any car needs to "earn it's stripes" historically. Kinda like seeing a civic with a rallye car wing on it, just not my thing


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I like it just on the fenders


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Just on the fenders. And the Cruze looks sweet with black rims and chrome lip.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

NBrehm said:


> It looks OK, I'm a traditionalist though and think any car needs to "earn it's stripes" historically. Kinda like seeing a civic with a rallye car wing on it, just not my thing


I'd have to agree on this point completely. I'm also more of a traditionalist. The one thing I will say though is if you are going to have those stripes definitely on the fenders only.

Sent from my last surviving brain cell


----------



## 99_XC600 (Feb 24, 2013)

I like them on the fenders only. I think the main problem is that you went with the wrong color, the silver is too much of a contrast against the black car. It would look sick in a gunmetal grey or something a little darker.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

mikestony said:


> Hello everyone!
> Well, I ordered and installed these LeMans style hash stripes on my fenders today.....
> Not sure if I am sold on the fact that they go up the hood a little bit.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I like them on the hood too. Where did you buy them? A link would be nice


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

gt_cristian said:


> Very nice! I like them on the hood too. Where did you buy them? A link would be nice


*BMC Customs*

I boogered my first set..oops...ordered a 2nd set and took my time....

Thanks for the replies so far guys


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I think I may be the only one that likes the stripes continuing onto the hood. Anyway gt_cristian you can also purchase exterior custom graphics at GM Accessories Zone. 

Cruze Custom Graphics

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

So, what color would work best on a silver Cruze? I am thinking some kind of blue. Maybe Vivid Blue on the fender and hood. I've never put any decals on any of my cars, but we all start somewhere right? Thank you for any suggestions!


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

14x4 said:


> I would keep the stripes going up onto the hood. I like the way it accentuates the curves.


 I agree I like both but I think one the hood does add some to the curve


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

gt_cristian said:


> So, what color would work best on a silver Cruze? I am thinking some kind of blue. Maybe Vivid Blue on the fender and hood. I've never put any decals on any of my cars, but we all start somewhere right? Thank you for any suggestions!


What about black stripes? I googled a few pix of silver cars with black stripes and depending on the shade of silver, thought it looked nice with black stripes.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

mikestony said:


> What about black stripes? I googled a few pix of silver cars with black stripes and depending on the shade of silver, thought it looked nice with black stripes.


?











Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## ray240315 (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks really good man, I LOVE your wheels too


----------



## mikeeitup (Aug 27, 2013)

I like it a lot... only on the fender


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, I ended up taking the stripes off of the hood only, leaving them on the fenders only 

Thanks for the feed back guys


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

evo77 said:


> When I see those stripes I think of SRT.
> 
> Just doesn't fit the Cruze...


At first glance I thought it was a Corvette GS.


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> So, what color would work best on a silver Cruze? I am thinking some kind of blue. Maybe Vivid Blue on the fender and hood. I've never put any decals on any of my cars, but we all start somewhere right? Thank you for any suggestions!


red or black...not blue


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

i have them on both sides


----------



## mikestony (Jan 17, 2013)

smorey78 said:


> i have them on both sides
> 
> View attachment 40722
> View attachment 40730


It's funny but your picture is my inspiration  I didn't think there was ever an option for those stripes until I saw your post elsewhere here 

Edit: your wheels look similar to mine too!


----------



## Josh4291 (Apr 1, 2014)

What Color would go good on the Tan cruze?


----------



## smorey78 (Apr 8, 2012)

Josh4291 said:


> What Color would go good on the Tan cruze?


black


----------

